# Night Time worries- advice needed?



## hkk1970 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I am a little cautious at bedtime if harry's(age 3-on mdi) count is on the lower side. 

He always has an 8g slice of toast before he goes to bed . ( no insulin- just levemir at bedtime)

I will give last night as an example.

After his toast he was 7.5 at 7pm, at 10pm I tested him and he had come down to 5.6. We have had a few nights where his levels have lowered.

I am never sure what to do, so we woke him hum and gave him another slice of bread.

This morning he was 7.6.

Did I do the right thing in waking him up and giving him the bread, would he have hypo'd in the night, which I am so scared of...

What do you do in this situation.

thanks in advance..

Helen ( always worried mum !!)


----------



## bev (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Helen,

It isnt an easy one to answer as there can be lots of different ways of dealing with it. If for example he had been playing for a couple of hours I would have given something else to eat - or if his meal had been an hour earlier then it would indicate levels were dropping so again something to eat. So its hard to say - only you know how active he was and how much earlier he had eaten. I always check my son (14) at 11pmish and then again at 3am as this is when the BG normally drops (even for non-diabetics) so if there is likely to be a hypo it is best to test at this time. I know some people choose not to test at night but I know of too many who have had fits or worse so for peace of mind I think it is important to test. If this had been my son I could have made changes to his pump to give less insulin for an hour to avoid a hypo - but realise you cant do this on MDI. However - being 5.9 isnt a bad number to go to sleep on if you havent done a lot of exercise and your meal bolus has worn off - so its a bit tricky to answer without having the 'diary' of the day! Have your team talked about a pump for your son?Bev


----------



## hkk1970 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Bev, yes we are down on the waiting list for a pump, hopefully in the new year. Harry's levels are very erratric and am hoping things get better on the pump.

Helen


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,

I think you did the right thing exercising caution if his levels are erratic, I would have done much the same in your situation on injections. 

It will be easier to make adjustments on the pump, once things are fine tuned with it, and dependent on the type of day he has had in terms of food and activity etc as to how to handle the night ahead


----------



## Emmamadi (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi! 
My son is also 3, and was diagnosed 18 months ago. When he was on injections his levels were so irratic all the time, and like you, I constantly worried. I would also check him through the night, around 10pm, then 2am and depending on that reading would maybe check again at 4.30am if it was on the lower side, or my husband would then check at 6am when he got up for work.
Sometimes if we had readings of 5 ish, we would give one jelly baby, as it was easy and quick to eat. I know he wasn't hypo, but I also knew that one jelly baby would raise him by 3 mmols, that was how it affected him. So even if he went to 8 mmols it wasn't too high to sleep on. But every one is different and only you know how things work for your son.
I have to add, my son has been on his pump for 6 months, and for the first 4 months it was such hard work learning everything and trying to get settled on it. I can see how not every one would get on with it! But, for us, we love it. Jac looks healthy again, and levels are somewhat more settled now the basal rates are about right, although we do have to tweak them often.
Having similar aged sons it might be handy to stay in touch to swap info!
Think I've waffled a bit, sorry!
Emma


----------



## hkk1970 (Nov 28, 2012)

Emma, I would love to stay in touch with you. Its good to know I have someone to ask with similar problems..Thank you..
We have harrys next hospital appointment on Dec 14th and am hoping they have some news regarding the pump.
Helen


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 2, 2012)

Good luck for 14th.  Let us know


----------



## FinleysMum (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Girls,
My son is also 3 and was diagnosed in Jan 12. We are currently on mixed insulin and are due to start pumping in Feb 13. Would love to stay in touch.
My email is (edited for privacy - please use Private Message instead). Fin is constantly over 15 at midnight and then drops to below 4 by 4am - mixed insulin is a nightmare x


----------



## Ruth Goode (Dec 11, 2012)

You did the right thing, I would do the same. Drink milk may be easier when sleepy.


----------

